# Help with Penn 8500SS Reel



## Bill Lamb (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi,
I just purchased a used Penn 8500SS reel to use surf fishing on Oak Island in a few weeks. The handle is on the left side of reel and I cant figure out how to move it to the right side, could anyone help me with this? I can unsrew the gold caps on each side but cant get the handle out. Thanks, Bill


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

Although I am just guessing on this specific reel, many spinners work this way. Try holding the spool stationary with your hand (or put on the anti-reverse) and crank the handle backwards. It should break loose and unscrew. Then screw it into the other side.


----------



## OldCrab (Jul 8, 2007)

First Year Manf.: 1997 Discontinued by Penn: 2006 


REEL INFO: Spinfisher SS Metal Series - The Penn Spinfisher is by far the most recognized spinning reel on the market. The Penn spinfisher SS metal is available in 4 sizes perfectly geared for any of your saltwater fishing applications. All reels feature a super strong stainless steel main shaft, supported by bronze bushings: even under intense loads it will maintain alignment. Three stainless steel bearings (4 in the 9500SS model) provide consistent and proven performance. Spinfisher SS spools are designed to accomodate longer casts and greater line capacities, important when targetting trophy fish. (2005 Penn Catalog) 

HISTORY: In 1997 the Spinfisher SS metal series replaced the older Spinfisher models: the 650SS, 750SS and 850SS skirted spool spinning models. The Spinfisher SS metal models themselves were replaced in 2006 by the Spinfisher SSm series. 

Name/Series: 8500SS - Spinfisher SS metal series 

Construction: 
Machined gold aluminum skirted spools, with handy line capacity chart. 
Three shielded stainless steel ball bearings for easy reeling and top performance. 
Powerful gears machined from the highest grade metals. 
Smooth, dependable drag system. 
Stainless steel, hard chrome plated line rollers, with bushing underneath to ensure constant rolling for minimum line wear. 
Housing and rotor cups on 9500SS through 6500SS are anodized die cast aluminum and feature a durable, baked enamel. Features: 
Stainless steel bails, featuring an external trip. 
An additional lever is located under the rotor cup that permits a slient or click option while reel is in anti-reverse. 
Convertible, collapsible handle. 

To ORDER PARTS for this reel (or view the schematic), click link below:
http://www.pennparts.com


----------

